# Looking for coders



## AmyCPCCPCH (Dec 22, 2015)

ADVOCATE Radiology Billing & Reimbursement Specialists is an innovative leader in the national radiology reimbursement and management sector of the US healthcare industry. Through our integrated family of solutions, we contribute outstanding technical insight with client-friendly services to help our clients achieve optimal top line revenue performance. Visit www.radadvocate.com for more information.

Our growth has created immediate openings for a full time interventional radiology medical coder. This individual will be responsible for reviewing and evaluating patient medical records and accurately assigning and sequencing ICD-10-CM codes, CPT codes and modifiers, and researching coding related claim denials. We are looking for a candidate who pays attention to detail, ability to work independently, who is driven and has good communication skills. The individual will be required to meet monthly productivity benchmarks and have an accuracy rate of 98% for CPT codes and 96% for ICD-10-CM codes on audits.

Qualifications
AAPC CIRCC certification preferred.
Interventional coding experience required.
General understanding of Medicare billing rules (i.e. LCD/NCD, CCI, Medical Necessity, and ABN).
Experience in use of Microsoft Word, Excel and Outlook

Compensation: Excellent benefit package and competitive salary

Job Type: Full-time/Remote

Required experience:
•Interventional coding experience: 1 year

Required license or certification:
•AAPC CIRCC certification preferred

Required education:
•High school or equivalent

__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Our growth has created immediate openings for a full-time oncology medical coder. This individual will be responsible for reviewing and evaluating patient medical records and accurately assigning and sequencing ICD-9-CM codes, CPT codes and modifiers, and researching coding related claim denials. We are looking for a candidate who pays attention to detail, ability to work independently, who is driven and has good communication skills. The individual will be required to meet monthly productivity benchmarks and have an accuracy rate of 98% for CPT codes and 96% for ICD-10-CM codes on audits.

Qualifications
AAPC, AHIMA or RBMA certification required
Oncology coding experience required
General understanding of Medicare billing rules (i.e. LCD/NCD, CCI, Medical Necessity, and ABN).
Experience in use of Microsoft Word, Excel and Outlook

Compensation: Excellent benefit package and competitive salary

Job Type: Full-time

Local candidates only:
•Powell, OH 43065

Required experience:
•Oncology coding experience required: 1 year

Required license or certification:
•AAPC, AHIMA or RBMA certification required



Email resumes to amy.shears@radadvocate.com


----------

